# GOMAD and 5x5, is this right?



## rickjamesbitch (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm 19, 143lb's and want to try and bulk up i want to try and put on about 10lb's during this, then cut to loose any fat i've gained (as everyone on here says this is best way)

I can't eat loads it just doesnt happen but I'm gonna force myself into this and then try and up the amounts once I can stomach what's here. Also I'm going to be drinking 8pints of milk (GOMAD) which according to the website is 2400 kcals, 200g carbs, 120g protein + 120g fats....

I used a website (can't remember now) to work out my maintainence calories are 2680.55... so I added 500 to this to get about 3200 calories, it doesnt seem alot compared to what some people have but I'm really skinny so I suppose it's alot for me...

I'm going to follow 5x5 stronglifts (squats,bench+deads... then squats,standing military press, bent over row) all done with barbell...

my lifts roughly atm are squat - 70kg, bench - 55kg, deadlift - 90kg, standing press - 30kg (can shoulder press 24's sitting down), bent over row - 60kg... these are all 5x5 and i struggle on the last set... i've been following the stronglifts abit loosely to get into the squating 3 times a week + now i'm going to do it full on.

My diet is roughly as follows...

wake up 7.30

scoop whey+60g porridge+tblespoon of pnut butter and a banana... 2 pints of milk to go with this to drink on the way to college.

break 10.30

tin of tuna + pint of milk

dinner 12.00

150g chicken + 80g rice OR tin of tuna + 80g pasta + pint of milk

break 14.00

30g walnuts + pint of milk (might stick something else in here like a tin of rice pudding, but something cheap + not too big)

teatime 16.30

225g steak/150g chicken/4 pork chops/2 tuna steaks/ 225g salmon one of these to go with...

80g rice/80g pasta/large sweet potatoe/jacket potato ... and pint of milk here aswell

snack 19.30

scoop whey + 60g oats + tblesoon of pnut butter + pint of milk

Train 21.00/21.30 (train late so squat rack is free)

postworkout/before bed 22.00

scoop whey + 60 oats + tble spoon of pnut butter + pint of milk

without the milk it's about 200g of protein (varying up + down due to different meals)

same with carbs

fats are about 150g...

i'd worked out all macro's exactly but i've lost the paper but I know there's enough there to hit the 3200 calories + 320g of protein/carbs + 142g of fat a day...

Will also be taking creatine, multi vitamin, cod liver oil to go with this.

Any input/changes would be helpful... I know it doesnt look alot of food, but the milk counts for 2400 calories...

thanks, Owen.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope it goes well. Don't forget to also drink lots of water as well as all that milk.


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

It looks alright to me. I would just make sure the rice is brown rice and maybe have some dextrose in your shake to help absorbing the creatine if your using mono. I would also use dex in PWO shake as well but I guess thats up to you.

Am a big fan of ZMA and glutamine as well as supps. Maybe have a look into them as well.

Good luck with it mate, hope it works out for you.


----------



## rickjamesbitch (Sep 17, 2009)

im using oats instead of dextrose cos its cheap! aswell as not goin overboard on the sups, if i get some more money coming in i might try more supps, but i wanna get most of what i need from food so i need to try + loose the morning shake and swap it with a meal, but that's alreadty alot of food for me to eat... i'll drop the creatine as i thought the milk would be alright in place of water. Thanks for input!


----------



## rickjamesbitch (Sep 17, 2009)

and yes the rice is brown rice, and pasta is wholewheat


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Did both gomad and 5x5. The 5x5 is great but I would also throw in A set of wide pull ups after row and tricep dips on bench day. As for the gomad I did put on weight but it was felt like fat and trying to drink that amount each day is difficult; its much more enjoyable to eat what you need and have a pint of milk as the drink to wash it down. And you dont need to drink water on top of the milk as the milk counts toward your intake


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

No need for other supps at the mo. Lifting heavy on the 5x5 and all that milk with the good solid food and you should seriously be looking to put on some serious weight by the next 3-4 months


----------



## rickjamesbitch (Sep 17, 2009)

didnt wanna make a new thread so stuck this in here... I tried the gomad thing, and after my third pint of milk i literally couldnt move without feeling like i was gonna throw up... so i thought if i try just getting the food in me, then i can slowly build up to adding the milk in.... but i've totally hit a wall i just cant eat the food that i know i need to... before this i used to eat a full packet of biscuits for my breakfast, get to college eat full english sandwhich, then a dirty dinner like fish n chips then same for tea, then probably another packet of biscuits before bed... so i know i can eat loads.. just the thought of eating tuna pasta AGAIN... or chicken and rice with reggae reggae sauce AGAIN just makes me feel sick and i end up throwin the food in the bin....

so i'm just wondering what sorts of things can i do to spice things up... or replace what i posted originally... plus i dont want to go too overboard with price as i have to pay for my own food.... and for example if im trying to bulk and put as much weight as possible on, will having chicken, curry sauce, rice and some stir fry be bad for me instead of just chicken and rice?.... i struggle mostly through the day as there's no microwave and it all has to be prepared so i cant think of much to eat, whereas at home i can have steaks etc....

any help would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'm Rick James Bitch pmsl


----------



## rickjamesbitch (Sep 17, 2009)

love dave chapelle! ... anything to go with my post?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

rickjamesbitch said:


> love dave chapelle! ... anything to go with my post?


yea he's a funny cnut

Probably do have some input but the post was too long to read  ... Drop a few bullet points and if i've got any opinions then i'll give it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

never mind... Spice up your food man you're not dieting for a show so it dont need to be plain. Home made burgers, Home made steak pie, lasagne is all good

im currently adding double cream to my shakes 140kcal per 30 ml.. i'm goin with 150ml a day so you do the math.... because i haven't

personally if im bulking i'll eat what i want........ within reason i try to stay "healthy" but i don't mind a little fat gain


----------



## rickjamesbitch (Sep 17, 2009)

What meals can i make the night before to take to college for dinner... instead of just tuna and pasta...

if im bulking, could i smother my meals in sauces which aren't particularly healthy (like bolognaise or chilli etc)

just findin it hard to eat the right stuff even though im starving...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

rickjamesbitch said:


> What meals can i make the night before to take to college for dinner... instead of just tuna and pasta...
> 
> if im bulking, could i smother my meals in sauces which aren't particularly healthy (like bolognaise or chilli etc)
> 
> just findin it hard to eat the right stuff even though im starving...


Have a look in the recipie section mate there's loads to choose from.... or just make what ever you want

Yes smother away i fcukin do

Eating "the right stuff" gets boring. Eat food you enjoy eatin man but keep protein high, carbs and fats moderate... Basically what im sayin is dont over complicate it, just get the food in and adjust what you eat and how much you eat as and when its needed


----------



## rickjamesbitch (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah i think im bein too clinical about it all.... and i didnt even think of the recipe's bit.. i'll havea look now, cheers!


----------



## rickjamesbitch (Sep 17, 2009)

well didn't wanna start another thread so just stuck this in here. currently 150lb's 5'11 wanting to bulk, obviously, not too fussed about being "cut" or "ripped"...

worked out i need 3000 calories to gain weight. managed to get this diet down:

Meal 1

2 scoops whey

2 scoops porridge

Tablespoon peanut butter

Meal 2

4 eggs

Meal 3

100g chicken

50g rice

Meal 4

Tin tuna

50g rice

Meal 5

225g Steak

50g rice

Meal 6

2 scoops whey

2 scoops porridge

Tablespoon peanut butter

this worked out at: 288g protein, 312g carbs, 116g fats, 3418 kcals (myfitnesspal scanning the barcodes and correct portion sizes)

I've been adding jars of sauces to go with the rice which i havn't included in this macro count.

Is this enough for how much i weigh so be puttin on any size?

and what possibly could i have instead of the 4 eggs, as I can only take them to work to eat hardboiled, cold, or some way to spice this up abit?


----------



## rickjamesbitch (Sep 17, 2009)

any ideas..?


----------

